# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Normas de explotacion de presas

## chalruas

Alguien podria facilitarme, o decirme como puedo conseguir, la Guia tecnica para la elaboracion de las normas de explotación de presas. La necesitaba para la elaboración del proyecto fin de carrera.

Un saludo. Gracias

----------


## juanlo

> Alguien podria facilitarme, o decirme como puedo conseguir, la Guia tecnica para la elaboracion de las normas de explotación de presas. La necesitaba para la elaboración del proyecto fin de carrera.
> 
> Un saludo. Gracias


A ver si alguien te puede ayudar, busca algo por el foro a ver si encuentras algo http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=1925.

Tampoco es necesario que abras 3 post para preguntar lo mismo.
Saludos y suerte con ese proyecto.  :Wink:

----------


## Xuquer

Tan fácil como acudir a San Google, este santo lo tiene casi casi todo  :Big Grin: 

http://www.miliarium.com/Paginas/Nor...es/IGP-CIV.asp


Salu2 y bienvenido al foro  :Wink:

----------

